# mining Kadena KDA



## PioterABJ (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello everybody, I would like mining Kadena on Goldshell GD2... is somebady who mining  Kadena already ???? What do You think about this currency?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2021)

I only mine Euros....


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2021)

Kadena profitability - Blake (2s-Kadena) ⛏️ | minerstat
					

Check Kadena (KDA) (Blake (2s-Kadena)) profitability data - estimated daily earnings for your hardware with included hashrate and consumption to read out power efficiency.




					minerstat.com
				




I don't see GD2, but if you meant KD2 it looks fairly profitable right now. 

Actually looks like an interesting coin to invest in.


----------

